# Ball Hydrocarbon NEDU Photos



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

To our suprise and ahead of schedule, the black and silver/white dial version of the NEDU arrived today. We still have a lot more photos to take of the watch, and other Hydrocarbons to compare it too, but there are a few details to look for in the photos that we took. First is the bezel is extremely matted. It is much more matted than the SkinDiver or the less shiny Peak 15. Second, the watch does features pushers that lock and unlock that have tritium tubes in the pushers a la the Orbital. This is the second Ball watch to feature this. the crown does have the integrated helium escape valve that was described in the Baselworld press release and it feature a similar torx screw to the Deepquest.

Below one can see shots of the ring that the gas escapes from in the crown.



























































































Lume shots and more pictures will be coming soon. Comparisons I am interested are... 
1. Height Comparison with the DeepQuest, Peak XV and Magnate Chronograph
2. bezel material comparisons with Deepquest and Peak XV
3. More Crown Comparison shots --Comparison shots of the crown mechanism of the Spacemaster and Deepquest
4. Comparson Lume shots with the other hydrocarbons.
This may have to to wait until after the watch show we are having this weekend, to get all these done, but we hope you enjoy this first batch of photos. We will try and at least add the lume shot before the show is over.


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

Great pictures! Exposure is much better!


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Though I am not a diver, the watch is actually quite attractive in both color schemes, with my preferences leaning towards the black dial--very legible, I imagine, in all kinds of light--looks like a great all weather tool watch, equally at home on the top of a frozen mountain peak as on the bottom of a deep ocean floor.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Great pictures...nice piece thanks Rob !


----------



## exiLe (Sep 26, 2011)

This may be a next purchase. It's between this and the Deep Quest. 

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

Man, do I love this watch (especially the one with the white dial)!


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Note this has the GTLS tubes in the pushers like the Orbital in a much more normal proportioned case. Curious to see it next to a DQ since it looks huge here. I think this may be my favorite Ball bezel for an EHC so far. Surprised they did not do the white bezel insert on the white dial version that seems hot right now. The pictures really highlight the Ti and SS components. l would agree on the black dial except for the red markers that just work better on the white dial. I think orange works better on black if you actually want to see them. Very nice edition that looks great. I just don't understand why every new Ball LE is a chronograph...my personal kryptonite for watches.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

samanator said:


> ...Very nice edition that looks great. I just don't understand why every new Ball LE is a chronograph...my personal kryptonite for watches.


You raise an excellent point--I am no fan of chronographs, and certainly don't need a stopwatch on my wrist--I often wonder how many people who buy chronograph-equipped watches actually use the chronos for any meaningful purpose. If I am going to time something (and I frequently do--things like photo exposures, reaction times in experiments, floor-speaker times, etc.), I would use one of several rather inexpensive digital stopwatches that I have--easy to read, extremely accurate, equipped with countdown and alarm functions, etc.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Bezel looks very similar to the one on the Muhle diver. 

I like it. Pretty attractive and readable.


----------



## mt_hangglider (Feb 20, 2007)

Love the black version of this watch! Thanks for the pictures Rob, they look great!


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

WOW, WOW, and WOW AGAIN!!! I love this watch. Would love to see some wrist shots.


----------



## otown (Jan 25, 2010)

Very impressive. The black dial is extra sharp. As someone who's given a lot of wrist time to chronographs over the years this one naturally sings to me but i do agree as to its usefulness as a complication. I can count on the fingers of one hand the amount of times i've ever used one to accomplish any meaningful task.


----------



## wave_particle (Jun 5, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## nimbushopper (Nov 3, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful watch! I prefer the black face but they both are fantastic. Great photography.


----------



## gerryoris (Oct 24, 2010)

Both dial is a beauty,as for me i kind of prefer the white dial its look so clean and attractive


----------



## bg002h (Mar 28, 2010)

Nicely shot. This one looks like a winner.


----------



## MountainMike (Jun 16, 2006)

Excellent addition to the Hydrocarbon line.

Cheers,
MountainMike


----------



## MountainMike (Jun 16, 2006)

bg002h said:


> Nicely shot. This one looks like a winner.


+1


----------



## darren2how (Jun 25, 2009)

The tritium pushers should not be available in this NEDU,I mean the EHC Orbital has those tritium pushers like a trademark.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

darren2how said:


> The tritium pushers should not be available in this NEDU,I mean the EHC Orbital has those tritium pushers like a trademark.


I think the Orbital has many other things that could be considered trademark items. The tripple tube markers, GMT chronograph, compass bezel, the Amortizer system (now shared with the BMW watches), and the massive size (47mm bezel, 52mm wide, 57mm lug-lug) come to mind as signature items. Two little green dots on one side of a watch was unique but hardly a model defining item. Personally I think the NEDU pulls it all off better as a total package, but I generally favor divers over aviators watches so I'm biased. Now for those members with big wrists the Orbital has no equal size wise in the Ball line up.


----------



## Oklahoma (Feb 9, 2011)

Is this a limited edition it is not listed as one on the ball website? I do not see the numbers on the back in the pictures that show it as a limited edition but people keep refering to it as a limited here.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Oklahoma said:


> Is this a limited edition it is not listed as one on the ball website? I do not see the numbers on the back in the pictures that show it as a limited edition but people keep refering to it as a limited here.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


Yes limited edition(redacted). Not yet on the Ball site. From the price list:

Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU COSC DC3026A-PC- (BE, BK, or WH) Rubber $4,299, DC3026A-SC- (BE, BK, or WH) Steel $4,399


----------



## Oklahoma (Feb 9, 2011)

Ball now has it listed on the website but does not list anything about limited edition under features or anywhere else in the listing so just wondering.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Oklahoma said:


> Ball now has it listed on the website but does not list anything about limited edition under features or anywhere else in the listing so just wondering.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


Actually you are correct. I think there may have been a comment about it possibly being one back in the Basel discussions, but upon review of everything it is a standard model in the EHC line. So not a Limited Edition.


----------



## Oklahoma (Feb 9, 2011)

Ok just wanted to make sure I wasn't going crazy, which might still be happening just not on this.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

Now that's nice.


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

Just saw it in the metal recently. Its a really nice watch


----------



## kirbystrunk (Jul 21, 2011)

I got to see the white NEDU in metal today. I have to say it is beautiful! When I first saw the first prototype pictures I thought it may be a little too busy with the chrono dials and the 5 min markers on the bezel. After seeing it and trying it on, I think it Ball may have hit a home run with this one. I could not take my eyes off of it. There was a salesman in the store selling another brand of watch to the owner and he kept coming over and commenting on how nice of a watch it was. This may be my 5th Ball. 

I also saw the Skindiver in both rubber and stainless and the stainless mesh style band puts that watch over the top IMHO.


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

*More NEDU Photos.... Vs. Previous Generation Hydrocarbon Chronograph and Deepquest*

Two watches are offered to compare to the the NEDU: The previous generation Hydrocarbon Chronograph and the Deepquest. The older generation chronograph shows how far Ball has come in their bezels. The newer NEDU no longer uses the circular strip of Lume under the bezel, and features lume over the scratch resistant ceramic bezel insert. Though certainly a thick watch, the NEDU is also thinner than the current 1500m Deepquest shown in the last photo.


----------



## verrocchio100 (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: More NEDU Photos.... Vs. Previous Generation Hydrocarbon Chronograph and Deepquest*

The NEDU is a crazy fine timepiece!

I saw the metal version as pictured above and along with the older EHC for comparison.

Like Rob said beyond the case itself the bezel is outstanding! Very positive when turning although a bit loose like the DQ but readily adjusted via samanator modification.

Super comfortable on my wrist, 6.75"

As for thickness, just a bit thinner than the DQ but thicker than and XV.

IMO about as thick as an SM/XLume and a bit lighter via titanium case.

The deployment container is the same as the DQ.

For those looking for a chrono diver WITH a ceramic bezel and GTLS this is it.

Nothing on the market comes close dollar for dollar IMO!


----------



## older-than-dirt (Sep 14, 2008)

So, I like this watch.... 

But one thing that Ball seems to be doing lately is kind of irritating to me. I like chronographs. I have the original EHC Chrono, a Trieste and a SM/XLume (non-chronograph). But for the last couple of years now, when Ball has released a new chrono, they omit lume markers for the chronograph functions. If I'm buying a chronograph, I expect to be able to use it at night. Otherwise, why else would I care about lume at all. 

I won't buy the Orbital because of this. I won't buy an Ionosphere. The StormChaser DLC would be on my wrist right now, if it had lume markers on the chronograph dials. 

Given the MSRP for NEDU (COSC not-withstanding), couldn't Ball have put lume on the chronograph dials? Now I have to wait another couple of years to see if they come out with something that does. 

It makes no sense to me that they would put lume in the pushers, when you can't read the dials in the dark. Obviously the lume in the pushers is just eye-candy, fashion and don't seem to serve much of a purpose if you can't read the dials. 

This watch was so close for me..


----------



## MountainMike (Jun 16, 2006)

older-than-dirt said:


> So, I like this watch....
> 
> But one thing that Ball seems to be doing lately is kind of irritating to me. I like chronographs. I have the original EHC Chrono, a Trieste and a SM/XLume (non-chronograph). But for the last couple of years now, when Ball has released a new chrono, they omit lume markers for the chronograph functions. If I'm buying a chronograph, I expect to be able to use it at night. Otherwise, why else would I care about lume at all.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% with you. I saw NEDU in person last night. Solid build, typical of Ball watch. Solid bracelet. Case size wise, it fits nicely on my wrist. The only drawback from my first impression is, the lack of lume on the chronograph counters. Worse off, Ball has omitted to put lume on the chronograph hands!!! Big mistake indeed.

In fact, I believe the cheaper Storm Chaser Glow DLC did a better job as the chronograph hands do have lume.

Size-wise, I would have preferred a diameter of 43mm.

Other than the above grips, NEDU is a great watch.

Just my 2 cents worth.

Cheers,
MountainMike


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Haven't seen anyone post, but their is a nice write up on the NEDU in Cigar Aficionado.


----------



## Just Alex (Jan 26, 2014)

I love this watch, but would it be insane to spend >$4k on a watch of this caliber when it will rarely see depths of more than 1m?


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

Then find another hobby, because if you think that way anything over a $10 Timex is a waste then


----------



## Just Alex (Jan 26, 2014)

I was only asking the question  this watch has such impressive features that it would almost seem sacrilege to own it and not use them is all I am saying. I meant it specifically in MY case. Not suggesting that every person who buys one is bonkers


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

My point was that, in terms of function, no mechanical watch is as accurate as a $10 quartz, and most are not as durable either.... A and I would say you're going to use accuracy a lot more than any WR, no matter who you are


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

~tc~ said:


> My point was that, in terms of function, no mechanical watch is as accurate as a $10 quartz, and most are not as durable either.... A and I would say you're going to use accuracy a lot more than any WR, no matter who you are


Almost true except for the SpringDrive (Not starting a debate, but IMO it mechanical 95%) and I actually have a seen few over $500 quartz that are several minutes a month (my one car quartz clock is even worse if you take it off getting the satellite feed and just set it...like 5 minutes a week). My two Spring Drive run at less than -2 sec/year.

I also wanted to note last months Watch Time has a Ball EHC NEDU review. Interesting never once did they even mention the omission of tubes on the NEDU hands, but I do agree since it is a Ball standard so they should have them.


----------

